# Disney Pigeon movie, OLD



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey everyone, 

I might have mentioned this before, sorry if I'm repeating myself. There was a wonderful Disney pigeon, "made for TV" movie put out probably back in the late 70's-early 80's. I don't remember much about it, other than it was like a documentary and narrated by a man throughout the movie recounting a homing pigeons' saga. It was a wonderful movie and part of my early fond memories of having pigeons. I would be interested in acquiring this film again because it had such an impact on my love for pigeons. It followed this mans hobby, keeping pigeons and caring for them, focussing later on a specific bird and his travels which I seem to recollect him calling "Pij". I remember documented or stock footage of watching this bird being hunted by a peregrine falcon on a run back to it's loft and how it escaped this predator to be found and nutured back to health by a good samaritan. Of course there was a good ending where this injured bird made it home to it's loft and was recognized as the hero he should have been


Any info would be appreciated,


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey Brad,

I seem to recall a Disney movie also. But, I am sure it was from the 60's, and it was about a boy's adventure about racing pigeons. I remember my parents holding my chores and homework over my head for a week over it. "Now, Warren, if you don't do....etc. etc. you won't get to watch that movie" It was part of a weekly Disney tv show. Could be we are thinking of same show ?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Warren, 

It's definitely possible that show was from the 60's. I just remember seeing it in the 70's or early 80's for the first time. It was definitely a Disney movie because I used to watch the Sunday Disney movie every week

You're right as well. Now that I think carefully on it, it was a retrospective. It was a man recounting his boyhood adventures with homing pigeons


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

There was one back in '58 it seems by Disney based on a book called "pigeon fly home"

Walt Disney Presents: The Pigeon That Worked a Miracle

Bradley Payne, Whitney Davenport, George Fenneman

Co-produced by Walt Disney and Perkins Films, this episode of Walt Disney Presents was based on the book Pigeon Fly Home by Thomas Liggett. This is the story of a young boy named Chad (Bradley Payne), who after sustaining an injury in a ball game is confined to a wheelchair. The doctors are convinced that Chad's paralysis is merely psychosomatic, borne of a deep-rooted fear of failure, but nothing seems to arouse Chad enough to try to use his legs. All this changes when the boy emerges from his self-imposed shell by adopting a new hobby: raising and training pigeons.


John


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

That's It !! I remember the wheel chair !!! Wow 58', it must have been a rerun when I saw it in the 60's, I would love to get my hands on a copy also !! Except this time, I won't have to do my chores all week !!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks John, that sure sounds like it. I was just a boy myself when I saw it and I DO hope I can perhaps get it on DVD. THANKS! I'll do some more research.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Well, it seems that this old film isn't an old time favourite by any means. I've looked online for it and it seems it's only available by rental in some places. It's definitely not out on DVD or readily found at your neighbourhood block buster. Too bad as well, my next step is to go to my closest public library to see whether or not they have a copy....I won't hold my breath though. These old films were not in high demand I guess


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Try This site  x*

http://us.imdb.com/List?production-...18;produced+by;Walt Disney Pictures [us]#more


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Here it is*

Its here, but not sure if your able to purchase it? but good to do the research on it, hope it helps  Sounds like a wonderful film would love to see it myself. Let me know how you get on  x

http://indie.imdb.com/title/tt0265527/


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Karen, 

I have seen your link....seems it's only available limitedly through referrals and specific libraries who choose to rent it out. I will search more in this area in Canada. 


It really is an excellent film and I recommend it for everyone who hasn't seen it. It's a real family oriented and "feel good movie". 


Thanks again!!!


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Im pretty sure they dont sell the eps in singles , if your looking to purchase it, its going to be the whole season of walt disney presents. The episode :The Pigeon That Worked a Miracle is found in season 2.

Elvis


----------

